# Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter



## Raubfischfreak125 (30. August 2016)

Hallo Boardies... |wavey:

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen...
Suche schnellstmöglich eine neue Rute fürs leichte Pilken... 
Geangelt wird vom Kleinboot und vom Kutter... 

In meine engere Auswahl kommt die: 
Greys Prowla Platinum Spezialist II,  2,74 m mit 40 - 100 g Wurfgewicht... Allerdings mit stolzen 160,00 Euronen und aufwärts ein ganz schöner Preis... 

Habt ihr eine Alternative welche sich mit der Rute messen kann?? Will endlich weg vom "Knüppel" den ich derzeit nutze... 

Danke euch schonmal... #6


----------



## Torskfisk (30. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

Moin Moin,
 deinem Nickname zufolge hast du Gerät für´s Raubfischangeln?
 Wenn es dir nur ums leichte pilken bzw. Gummifischangeln geht langt eine vernünftige 2,70 Mtr. lange Spinnrute mit bummelig 100-120 Gramm Wurfgewicht.#6
 Spezialgerät würde ich mir nur zulegen wenn ich auch regelmäßig an die Dorsche rankommen würde. Apropo eventuell solltest im Moment dich eher auf das Angeln auf Platte einstellen???#c
 Gruß torskfisk


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

das es momentan nicht wirklich läuft habe ich schon verfolgt... 

wir fahren mehrmals im Jahr zur Küste oder in Angelurlaub nach Dänemark / Norwegen... |supergri
sind also öfter auf Dorsch unterwegs und jetzt soll halt mal eine vernünftige Rute ran die Rückrat hat aber ich auch den 40 g Jig optimal spüre wenn das Wetter es zu lässt... 

hab von der Greys die kleinere Variante 40 - 80 g zum Raubfischangeln und bin vollumpfänglich damit zufrieden...


----------



## Don-Machmut (30. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...euheit-2013/?gclid=COiNhrLk6M4CFY8y0wodz74Cug

Hir Günstig Gummi taugliche Rute die macht 40/50g kopf locker mit ..
#6


----------



## wäcki (30. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

Servus,

nichts anderes mehr :vik:

https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/balzer-adrenalin-ii-distance-2-80m-145g?action_ms=1

Grüße Christian


----------



## Torskfisk (30. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

Das Problem ist dabei m.E. die Gewichtsspanne, gerade im Bereich zwischen 40 und 120 Gramm kann eine Rute nicht jedem Gewicht gerecht werden, entweder  gerade hart genug für 40 Gramm und  dann zu weich für 120 Gramm oder für 120 Gramm genau richtig, dann zu hart für 40 Gramm. Im Zweifel würde ich mich dann für die 120 Gramm genau richtig entscheiden und die kleinere Variante auch mitnehmen.


----------



## wäcki (30. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

Muss sagen mit der balzer deckst du von 30 bis 100g alles sehr gut ab. Schwerer angel ich eh nie 

Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (30. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

http://stores.jahr-tsv.de/kutter/portal/abo.jsf
Da bekommst du mit 50 Euro Zuzahlung eine super Rute(Balzer) und zwei Jahre die Zeitschrift Kutter und Küste für die theoretischen Grundlagen. ☺

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

schonmal danke für die Vorschläge... #6

naja, die Gewichtsangaben sind wirklich schon recht breit mit 40 - 100 g... 

ich formuliere es mal um, alles bis 80 Gramm Pilker kann ich mit der Spinnrute abdecken, suche halt nur eine leichte Pilkrute wo ich auch mal einen 125 g Pilker oder ähnliches problemlos raus feuern kann wenn der Wind oder die Drift nichts anderes zu lässt und möchte trotzdem die Köderkontrolle über die Rute haben... 

Meine bisherige Rute, Cormoran Black Master 50 - 150 g, ist mir zu "knüppelig" und ich hab einfach kein Gefühl damit...


----------



## Christian2512 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

Hallo,

ich habe die 3m WFT Pro Salt 40-150g. Wurfweite, Köderführung und auch Rückrad für den Drill ist super. Das ganze dann auch noch zu einem relativ günstigen Preis. Meine absolute Empfehlung für jeden der nicht so viel ausgeben möchte. Gab es in der Bucht für 60 Euro.:vik:

Gruß

Christian


----------



## banzinator (31. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

WFT NeverCrack


----------



## Harrie (31. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

Shimano Biomaster Select Shad müsste passen.Fische die Rute mit Gummi ab 30gr Kopf und Pilker vom Kutter und Kleinboot.


----------



## djoerni (31. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

http://www.bac-shop.de/angelruten-s...o-salty-beast-nano-jig-spin-270m-60-150g.html


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

Moinsen,
Die von djörni empfohlene Salty Beast wäre jetzt auch mein Tipp! !
Die gibt es auch ohne "Nano" und ist nen schlanken Hunni günstiger, aber nicht wesentlich schlechter.  Die packt Dein gefordertes Köderspektrum von 80-125gr locker! !!
2,70m ist auch eine sehr gute Kompromisslänge zwischen Kleinboot und Kutter.


----------



## hendry (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

Moin Zusammen,

ich such auch nach einer Rute vom Kleinboot zum jiggen auf Dorsch.Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher welches WG reichen sollte.

In der engeren Auswahl habe ich 2 Varianten der Gamakatsu Akilas

XH mit 2,40 15-60 WG

XXH mit 2,40 25-80 WG

Ich habe sonst noch eine reine Pilkrute mit 3,05m 50-160 WG, hauptsächlich für den Kutter.

Diese soll feiner sein um mit ihr vernünftig mit Gummifisch angeln zu können. Ich denke vom Kleinboot oder später auch evtl. vom Belly reichen wahrscheinlich Jigköpfe um die 20-40 Gramm. 

Die Variante mit 15-60 WG soll schon recht hart sein. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?, sollte eigentlich reichen bei "Kleinbootwetter" für die Ostsee, oder?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

Fuer kleinboat solutes dir eine rate bis 60 gramm und eine bis 100 gramm kaufen.

Meister worst du nur bis 15m Tiefenkarten angels und in der Regel bis 80gramm Pilker benutzen. 

Fuer die Laenge 2.40-2.7m.

Fuer bellyboat worst ever in Tiefenkarten bis 12m sein und in der Regel bis 40g angels. Rute bis 60g max. Sollte unter 10m reicht auch eine Rute bis 30g und Köder bis 25-30g.

Ich angel seller mit bioscience Reserve.

Max Laenge bis 2.70 in der Regel 1.8-2.4
Ich zaege den Griff bisschen ab.

HEUTZUTAGE benutze ich mehr mein Kajak und Raten sind bis 2.7m und Wurfgewicht je nach Fischart


----------



## thomas19 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute für Kleinboot und Kutter*

Moin,
bei Angelwelt "Gerlinger" gabs doch immer gute bezahlbare Pilkruten und auch "Leichtpilken". Die haben auch einen Onlineshop und versenden auch einen Katalog. Eine  Rute habe ich noch in Erinnerung Penn o. WFT "Senso Pilk New Conzept", die 50-190g-Wurfgewicht brauchst Du wohl in 2,70m. Wenns preiswert sein muss, dann Eine von Balzer.
Thomas


----------

